# Comprobación de mosfet



## SLOWEND (Nov 18, 2007)

Para poder chequear un mosfet   lo que tiene que hacer es saber cuales son sus terminales ej. gate, drain y source.     luego pone el tester en la escala de diode test  y  luego con tu tester  mide de drain a source  y debe medir como un diodo ej.  455 500  o 600 ohmio y si lo mide inverso no debe medir nada .    bueno eso es para probar el  drenador y surtidor  pero ahora tu necesita saber si el irf340 swichea   esta prueba tu la hace con el gate y  sus otro 2 terminale   poniendo la punta del testerr negativa en el drain y dejarla ahi luego con la punta positiva sin retirar la punta negativa del drain ,  la pone en el surtidor y nodeve medir nada como es esperado pues el mosfet 340 es canal n entonce ahora con la punta positiva  y sin mober la negativa del drain  dale un pequño toque al gate  y de una vez ponla otra vez al sultidor y te deve medir el mosfet ahora en corto  o sea 000  o una resistencia muy baja  eso te indica que el mosfet esta swichando   bien   pues tu lo polarizaste correctamente  para que eso sucediera con la punta negativa en el drain permanentemente  y un pulso positivo al gate  se swichea el   drain y source a cero  ohmio .si el mosfet es de canal p hace lo contrario con la punta positiva fija en  el drain y con la negativa le da un toque al gate y de una vez la lleva al surtidor para verificar si conmuto el mosfet.   ahora vien una vez realizada tu prueba   siempre deve proceder a apagar el mosfet pues una vez swichado   o encendido  no se apaga  solo  y si lo monta asi en circuito crea problemas pues sus terminales drain y source estan en corto.   para apagarlo solo aplica un pulso negativo al gate si es canal n y positvo si es canal p . me explico para apagar un mosfet pon la punta del tester negativa en el gate y la punta positiva en el drain si es canal   y viseversa  si es canal p .   espero que te silva de ayuda  esta esplicacion  suerte.saludos


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 9, 2008)

Te explico mi método:

Los de canal N (Por ejemplo el IRF540):
Se coge una pila o una fuente cualquiera de más de 8V. Se unen Gate y Drain y de esa unión se conecta una resistencia de 1k. El otro extremo de la resistencia, se conecta al +  de la pila. El source del mosfet se conecta al menos de la pila.  Ahora se agarra el tester y se mide voltaje entre Source y Drain (o Gate, al fin y al cabo están unidos ahora). La lectura debe marcar entre 3 y 4 voltios que es la tensión de estrangulamiento. Si marca 0V o valores muy altos como 8 o 9, está muerto.
Si marca menos de 3 y más de uno...hummm.

Para los de canal P (Por ejemplo el IRF9540):
Es exactamente lo mismo, se unen las mismas patas, pero esta vez se invierte la pila, de manera que el + de la pila vaya al Source.

OTRO MÉTODO COMPLEMENTARIO.

Con el tester en modo de Diodos, si entre dos o las tres patas hay continuidad, está muerto.
Para los de Canal N:
Con el tester en modo continuidad, apoyo la punta negra del tester en el Source y la dejo ahí. Con la punta roja, le doy un toque al Drain y luego otro toque al Gate y luego regreso al Drain y la dejo apoyada ahí. La lectura deber dar un valor de varios números, pero distinto a cero. Quizá vaya subiendo.
Para volver a chequiar, debo cortocircuitar G y D y repetir el procedimiento.

Para los de Canal P:
Exactamente igual, salvo que invierto las puntas del tester.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 9, 2008)

hola
puedes implementar el circuito que aparece en esta pagina.

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema37.html


----------



## fly (Abr 10, 2008)

Hola, no entiendo muy bien el metodo de dejar una punta del polímetro en el source del mosfet y con la otra darle un toque al resto de patillas y volver a ponerla en source, si haces eso te dara 0 o te pitará, ya que al estar las dos puntas de prueba en la misma patilla habrá continuidad, y el toque para que es? Un saludo.


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 10, 2008)

fly dijo:
			
		

> volver a ponerla en source,



¿Dónd dice eso? Lee bien la instrucción que te dì.

Debes ponerle de nuevo en el DRAIN. No en el Source como dices.

Mejor usa el metodo de la pila, que es mucho mas fiable. 

Saludos.


----------



## jimmy martel (Oct 7, 2008)

Colocas las puntas del tester entre surtidor y drenaje respetando la polaridad, si  es tester digital e invirtiendo la polaridad si es tester a aguja. deben  indicar resistencia infinito, tocas brevemente el terminal fuente o  grilla con el surtidor y debe indicar conducción, tocas fuente con  drenaje y debe estar en conducción.

También puedes construir este sencillo circuito para probarlos.


----------



## papirito (Feb 26, 2009)

hay alguna forma de como medir los mosfet pero sin sacarlos del chasis o de la tarjeta donde estan instalados? porque estoy aprendiendo a reparar ahora y cuando mido los mosfet del amplificador de audio todos miden lo mismo.


----------



## moises calderon (May 23, 2009)

Amigos del foro, tengo una duda, compre 2 mosfet MRF 151G, y en las pruebas  con un multitester, en la escala R x 1K, entre Drain y Source en un sentido me marca infinito, y cuando intercambio las puntas, me marca baja resistencia, en ambos pruebas sin activar el Gate, es correcto esto?, tengo entendido que los mosfet marcan infinito o alta resistencia en ambos sentidos entre Drain y Source, ojala me ayuden a resolver esta interrogante, saludos
moises


----------



## Gatxan (May 28, 2009)

Hay mosfets que tienen diodo en inversa entre drain y source. 
Para propósitos de test, hay que recordar que la puerta de un mosfet es un condensador, y sólo con tocar con el dedo el terminal, éste se puede mantener cargado con una tensión suficiente como para empezar a conducir.


----------



## moises calderon (May 28, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta,pero en este mosfet no puede tener diodo inversa por la frecuencia en que trabaja, abrazos moises



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá abreviaturas tipo chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 1, 2009)

Las gracias al amigo gatxan por la respuesta, y aunque no hubo mas comentarios, les informaciónrmo, que en el datasheet del mencionado Mosfet, no figura ningun diodo en inversa, pero, les comento que  a pesar de las dudas, instalé dicho mosfet, y funcionó,  en las pruebas iniciales, no mostró ningun  comportamiento que sea considerado anómalo, por lo tanto, las lecturas que muestra al hacer las pruebas con el tester en sentido inverso, se pueden considerar normales, hago este comentario, para que sirva de ayuda, a los que en algun momento les quede dudas, un abrazo a todos,moises


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 23, 2009)

papirito dijo:


> hay alguna forma de como medir los mosfet pero sin sacarlos del chasis o de la tarjeta donde estan instalados? porque estoy aprendiendo a reparar ahora y cuando mido los mosfet del amplificador de audio todos miden lo mismo.



El NO quitarlos de la PCB para realizar la medicion de lugar a mediciones muy incorrectas. Debes de quitarlos para poder medirlos individualmente.

Saludos!!!


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 8, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Te explico mi método:
> 
> Si marca menos de 3 y más de uno...hummm.




Hice la prueba y me marca 1.82v entre "el source y drain" y entre " el source y gate", como dijiste ahora que están conectados deben dar el mismo voltaje, pero 1.82v es menos que el valor normal 3 y 4v que tu dijiste.

Está bien o mal mi mosfet?... estoy con duda!.


----------



## elctronico85 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tengo este mosfet P3NB80FP datasheet 
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/24393/STMICROELECTRONICS/STP3NB80FP.html

Lo he sacado de un televisor que estoy intentando reparar, ya se si es N o P y ahi me quedo, no se como comprobar si funciona realmente, alguno me puede echar un cable¡¡¡,jeje

Gracias¡¡¡


----------



## angel36 (Mar 15, 2011)

N - CHANNEL 800V - 4.6ohm - 2.6A - TO-220/TO-220FP PowerMESH MOSFET


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2011)

angel36 dijo:
			
		

> N - CHANNEL 800V - 4.6ohm - 2.6A - TO-220/TO-220FP PowerMESH MOSFET



Naaaaa, Para probar un Mosfet, puedes usar un simple circuito para saber si anda Ok.
http://www.4qdtec.com/mostest.html

Con la ayuda de google puedes encontrar más circuitos para poder trabajar activamente el Mosfet.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 15, 2011)

Según el no sabia si era canal N o P........... y eso le respondí.

Para el probador puedes usar el circuito descrito es este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobar-funcionamiento-transistor-mosfet-16430/


----------



## adrianm (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola muchachos, tengo una duda propia de la falta de experiencia.
Resulta que estoy tratando de reemplazar un transistor de la plaqueta de calefaccion de mi ford fiesta, se trata del transistor IRF540 compre uno nuevo, pero cuando lo mido con el tester, la continuidad me da con una sola pata, con un valor de 750 aproxidamente.. haciendo todas las variables posible siempre tiene continuidad con una pata nomas..

sin embargo, tengo otros transistores que me dan continuidad poniendo una punta en una pata y la otra intercambio en las otras dos, me da valores distintos..segun tengo entendido: base-emisor debe dar mayor numero que base-colector.

Mi pregunta es si esto es normal para el transistor IRF540, digo que no me de continuidad con ambas patas.

desde ya gracias.
Adrian.


----------



## FBustos (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola, primero que nada, estás comparando un mosfet con un bjt. Segundo, si te da continuidad (el tester suena) en cualquiera de las "patas" del mosfet, quiere decir que está malo. Ahora tu dices que te da un numero, 750, eso es por que se forma una union parasita tipo pn entre drain y source y es normal. ¿Entre que "patas" te da el valor750?
Saludos


----------



## adrianm (Jun 1, 2011)

En realidad si tenes razon, el tester no suena,sino que da numeros cuando mido los otros transistores.
Con respesto a tu pregunta no se decirte exactamente que patas son, pero te puedo decir que si miras el transistor de frente, es decir, con las inscripciones de frente, y las patas hacia abajo, coloco la punta roja del multimetro en la pata de la derecha y me da ese numero con la punta negra en la pata del medio.
no se si te sirve esa informacion.


----------



## Gaitafole (Jun 1, 2011)

Buenas tardes de Portugal.
En adjunto articulo Elektor, en ingles, pero facil de comprender.



Carlos


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 1, 2011)

adrianm dijo:
			
		

> En realidad si tenes razon, el tester no suena,sino que da numeros cuando mido los otros transistores.
> Con respesto a tu pregunta no se decirte exactamente que patas son, pero te puedo decir que si miras el transistor de frente, es decir, con las inscripciones de frente, y las patas hacia abajo, coloco la punta roja del multimetro en la pata de la derecha y me da ese numero con la punta negra en la pata del medio.
> no se si te sirve esa informacion.



CAsi todos por no decir todo llevan internamente un diodo entre D y S , creo eso es lo que estas midiendo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## adrianm (Jun 1, 2011)

gracias carlos, por suerte puedo leer bastante en ingles... a primera vista parece interesante el articulo.. a la tarde voy a conectar la placa al auto y les cuento como me fue.. saludos. adrian.


----------



## domusprime (Jun 12, 2011)

pepechip dijo:


> hola
> puedes implementar el circuito que aparece en esta pagina.
> 
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema37.html



Hola a todos,

Estoy retomando la electronica y los mosfet no estaban cuando yo estudie, ufff, bueno ahora me complico he visto algunos videos y estos foros y no tuve certeza de las mediciones, asi que tambien realice el cto. indicado arriba que esta muy difundido en internet con dos led y un 4049B, la cosa es que realice la medida a un mosfet que supuestamente esta malo y me indica led ver parpadeante y al apretar el switch parpadean ambos, es decir que esta malo, pero contraste esto con un trasistor mosfet nuevo que compre y tambien me da exactamente la mismas luces, ¡? no se si realice el cto. correctamente (los hice 3 veces en placas universales) o algun detalle de procedimiento o detalle tecnico en el cto. si me pueden ayudar ideal de los agradezco. saludos.


----------



## desertor (Sep 18, 2012)

Que tal amigos, estoy realizando un puente H con transistores mosfet (IRFZ44N) pero no se como hacer las pruebas ya que el motor que voy a probar consume aproximadamente 25A y pienso que probarlo en protoboard no es lo correcto pero tampoco quiero hacer el circuito impreso ya que primero quiero hacer pruebas antes de realizar el PCB. Quisiera si me dijeran algunas opciones para poder realizar las pruebas.
Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Sep 19, 2012)

No, en protoboard no es buena idea para nada. Agarra los transistores de alguna placa disipadora y soldale los cables de potencia directamente a las patas... cuidando de darle soporte mecanico a los cables para que no arranquen las patas de los bichos por un tiron o un descuido.


----------



## desertor (Sep 19, 2012)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> No, en protoboard no es buena idea para nada. Agarra los transistores de alguna placa disipadora y soldale los cables de potencia directamente a las patas... cuidando de darle soporte mecanico a los cables para que no arranquen las patas de los bichos por un tiron o un descuido.



Que tal, estaria bien si los pines de un msofet los monto sobre unos conectores para circuito impreso y soldar los cables como dices a los pines del circuito impreso, esto para no soldarlos directemente a los pines de los mosfet.
Se montaria como sigue:





Y tambien quisiera preguntar si saben como se llaman estos elementos q parecen como soportes de color dorado son de metal, alquien sabe como se llaman?




O como se piden donde los venden.
Gracias saludos


----------



## tatajara (Sep 19, 2012)

> Y tambien quisiera preguntar si saben como se llaman estos elementos q parecen como soportes de color dorado son de metal, alquien sabe como se llaman?
> 
> O como se piden donde los venden.



mm verdaderamente no se como se llaman pero los vi en los cpu para sostener las placas madres asi que creo que en una tienda de pc,s deven venderlos 
saludos


----------



## chclau (Sep 19, 2012)

Ta buena la idea

yo a esos cositos dorados los conozco por su nombre en ingles - spacers. y los he visto de muchos tamaños


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 21, 2012)

En colombia se llaman postes


----------



## REMOFRAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Quite un mosfet de un amplificador marca aparentemente bien la lectura pero compre otro igual para comparar pero este marca lectura en todas las patar aun intercambiando las puntas del multimetro que estara pasando


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2012)

¿ Escala del multímetro con la que estas midiendo ?
¿ Como aplicas las puntas del multímetro al MOSFET ?

Posible MOSFET dañado


----------



## radni (Nov 14, 2012)

Cortocircuitá la compuerta con source y sin tocar los terminales con la mano volvé a medir en general la carga estatica en la compuerta hace que conduzca y aparece como mosfet dañado.- Suerte!!!


----------



## penrico (Nov 14, 2012)

Remofran:

      Si te dá continuidad entre gate y source, y/o entre gate y drenador está quemado el mosfet, no queda otra.


     Cuando el mosfet está bien, Cortocircuitando entre Gate y Drenador, y midiendo continuidad entre drenador y surtidor, para un lado te va a dar circuito abierto, y para el otro (dependiendo si es un mosfet-n o mosfet-p, el IRF540 es un mosfet-n) te va a dar tensión de diodo 0,7v.


----------



## REMOFRAN (Nov 15, 2012)

Lo puse en corto multimetro en diodo despues medi punta negra en D punta roja em S me da .440 alrrevez da 1.864 y subiendo di un pulso con punta roja en G y medi nuevamente en S punta roja y D punta negra y me da .435 cuando mido D y G me da 1.865 y svbiendo elte es de otra marca abra salido malo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola, en resumen, como se hace para probar este transistor? creo que acabo de cometer un transistoricidio... aunque lo hacemos pasar por accidente jaja un conector en mal estado y la protección que no hizo lo que debía! que dolor de bolsillo!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola Dj_Glenn,el dichoso y costoso doble mosfet ,mide tal como lo indica el colega Gatxan.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 5, 2013)

simplemente mido resistencia entre drain y source? y toco con el dedo el gate?


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 5, 2013)

Amigo, con el ohmimetro en rx10, las puntas entre drain y source, no debe haber  lectura, manteniendo  la punta en source, tocar  momentaneamente con la otra punta el gate , e ir nuevamente con la punta al Drain, debe conducir el mosfet; con la punta en  Drain, la otra punta tocar el gate y volver al source, ya no debe dar lectura de conduccion, espero que me logres entender, en uno de los sentidos entre Drain y Source habra cierta resistencia , esa condicion, no es para las pruebas.

Adjunto un probador de mosfet, aunque el voltaje de trabajo indica 9v, sugiero utilizar 5 voltios.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2013)

Olá caro Moises Calderon es mui sinples testear el MRF151G , con um multimeter digital ay que tener un Diodo entre el Drain y Sourse , si usteds mira este diodo su Mosfet tiene gran chance de estar bueno ! ,proximo paso aplique 5,0 voltios entre Gate e Sourse ( positivo en el Gate) haora ustedes ira mirar um curto circuito entre el Drain y Sourse con el multimeter, perfecto porque la tension de 5,0 voltios entre Gate y Souse es suficiente para cerriar el canal Drain/Sourse , haora curto circuitando el Gate y Sourse el Dreno y Sourse voltara a aplesentar un diodo .
Fuerte abraço e buena suerte !

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2013)

Hola a todos deste excelente foro por un acaso yo encontrey ese video en la Net demostando como testear el transistor mos-fet de potencia de RF : 



!Abraços !
Att. 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 10, 2013)

El circuito de pruebas de Moises funciona bien para la prueba sencilla, pero para hacer la prueba mas dinámica sin usar RF, hay que cambiar el circuito de la siguiente manera: se cambia el LED por una bombilla de 12 voltios que absorba al menos unos 500 miliamperios, en segundo lugar, cambiamos el pulsador por un potenciometro de unos 10K, una terminal ira al negativo, la terminal central del potenciometro va al terminal GATE a través de una resistencia de 4,7K, y la terminal restante del potenciometro, ira conectada en serie con una resistencia de 10K al positivo de la fuente. en estas condiciones, al conectar el mosfet, giramos el potenciometro de tal manera que el terminal central quede a negativo, encendemos el circuito y al girar lentamente el potenciometro para aumentar la tension de GATE, habra un punto donde la lampara empezara a brillar, tal como si fuera un regulador, se gira el potenciometro en ambos sentidos para comprobar que regule y apague la lampara. Si el mosfet se comporta asi, hay un 90% de probabilidades que este en buen estado, lo del 10% restante lo digo por que en mi laboratorio han caido transistores falsos que responden a este test, pero no andan con RF. Ah! este probador sirve con cualquier tipo de MOSFET RF de potencia.


----------



## Corregidor (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola.
Como complemento hace poco compre con uno de mis proveedores un BLF278 y un SD2942. De entrada sospeche de su autenticidad ya que tenian las patas mas cortas.  Al momento de probarlos en CD funcionaron bien. Pero al ponerlos en el amplificador y darles RF se quemaron! Se pusieron en corto, lo que confirmo mi sospecha de ser falsos. Puse transistores de otro proveedor y funcionaron ok. 
En otro post o hilo, pongo fotos de los BLF278 y SD2942 falsos.
Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 23, 2013)

Es cierto, hay una gran variedad de transistores RF falsificados, en términos generales, cualquier mosfet que venga empacado en una bolsita antiestatica de color metálico, con un adhesivo que indique que es sensible a la electricidad estática, es falso, ademas hay otras cosas que se pueden verificar antes siquiera de sacarlo de ese empaque, la primera es defectos en el acabado del transistor; un transistor original no tendrá gotas o rebabas de adhesivo entre el cuerpo metálico y la "tapita" del mosfet, en el caso de los transistores originales ese adhesivo es una ceramica totalmente blanca que no se nota mucho, pero en los falsos es una especie de goma o un material que parece colofonia derretida. Otro punto esta en la referencia, particularmente con los MRF151G, desconfíen al 100% si son de marca Motorola, pues esta empresa no los fabrica desde el año 2002 o 2003, los BLF278 son los mas clonados, pero se pueden revisar a simple vista, y su acabado nos puede dar las pistas, en primer lugar, este mosfet viene con doble cubierta superior, en la izquierda viene la referencia, estas cubiertas deben estar perfectamente alineadas, sus pines deben ser largos y totalmente dorados al igual que la aleta de montaje, si no es asi, es un transistor falso, finalmente, si viene con una sola cubierta, tambien es mas falso que moneda de cuero (como decimos en mi pais). Finalmente, les sugiero conseguir transistores en lugares reconocidos, no confien en las paginas de venta masiva por internet (mercado libre ali baba y otras). Si hay imagenes comparativas. por favor compartirlas ya que el elevado precio de estos componentes, hace que una compra falsa, nos arruine el bolsillo.

Suerte colegas.


----------



## lego707 (Jul 23, 2013)

Muy cierto Van der, para ir a la fija es mejor no arriesgarse con proveedores dudosos, hay que comprar con casas reconocidas, lástima que no se puedan dar referencias aquí en el foro,  otra cosa es que los transistores chiviados tienen una serigrafía que a simple vista se notan sus defectos, cuando se manejan potencias considerables, se manejan presupuestos considerables, también yo pasé por esa jaqueca en el bolsillo.


----------



## Elektro90 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola! 
He estado haciendo la prueba de encendido/disparo/swichting o como se llame a ALGUNOS Mosfets con un multitester digital pero tengo una pequeña duda.
La prueba de encendido se puede hacer de 2 maneras: 

1) punta negra en el surtidor, punta roja en el drenador ahi marca 1 a causa del diodo interno del mosfet, luego se lleva la punta roja al gate para encender el mosfet y se vuelve la punta roja al drenador y  marcará una resistencia muy baja. este valor de baja resistencia es la que quiero entender pues no es siempre la misma.
2) punta roja en el surtidor y punta negra el drenador ahi marca una resistencia de aprox.  500 a causa del diodo interno del mosfet, luego con la punta roja se toca el gate y se vuelve al surtidor entonces la resistencia ahora igualmente marcara muy bajo o caera el valor.

Bajé las hojas de datos y entendí que esa resistencia es el valor del RDS (ON), la resistencia cuando el mosfet esta encendido. Pues aunque es obvio quisiera que ustedes me confirmen o corrijan.

Pruebas:
MOSFET N°1  2SK2564  El datasheet dice:
 RDS(ON) 0.9 Ω (tipico)   1.2 Ω (Max.)
Al probar con mi tester en la escala de diodos marca un valor FIJO de 085 (encendido) tanto en la forma 1 y 2, así efectivamente lo considero bien porque coincide con el datasheet. 

MOSFET N° 2 FQD45N03L El datasheet dice:
rDS(ON) 0.018 Ω (Typ.)   0.023 Ω (Max.) 
Al probar con mi tester en escala de diodos me da el valor FIJO de 002 (encendido) tanto en la forma 1 y 2 (Sin ver el datasheet este valor era de un corto total y me parecía RARO), pero  luego de ver el datasheet veo que coincide con su datasheet así que pienso que esta BIEN.

MOSFET N° 3 2SK3570  El datasheet dice:
RDS(on)1 = 12 mΩ MAX
Al probar con mi tester en la escala de diodos  en la FORMA 1 la resitencia cae a 980 e inmediatamente  sube a 1, y en la FORMA 2 la resistencia cae hasta 102 y sube muy rapido hasta el NORMAL que hay entre el drenador (punta negra) y sutidor (punta roja) el cual es 490.
He leido que este comportamiento es normal para algunos mosfets, es decir se desactiva muy rapido, o esta dañado este MOSFET?.

Es mejor tener mayor o menor valor de rDS(ON) en los Mosfets???
Espero su correcion o aclaracion sobre estos puntos
Saludos ...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 22, 2014)

No conozco de tester. Pero un rDS ON bajo significa que al estar abierto y la corriente fluye por el MOSFET un valor de resistencia menor significa que se genera menos energía calorífica. Es el calentamiento del MOSFET es lo que limita la cantidad de corriente. El otro aspecto importante es el de tener una tensión adecuada en el gate. Si al gate se le aplica una tensión demasiado baja el rDS ON tendrá un valor mas alto resultando en el calentamiento excesivo del MOSFET. Amigos en el foro de modelismo naval usaron para el gate una tensión de solo 5VDC, cuando el valor mas apropiado serían por ejemplo 12 VDC. Usando el famoso Proteus no veían problema en actuar así, pero en la práctica este calentamiento excesivo se confirmó.


----------



## chclau (Mar 23, 2014)

Agregando a lo que dijo Hellmut, la prueba asi como la efectuas se basa en que el Mosfet tiene una cierta capacidad de gate que lo deja disparado por un tiempo luego que lo activaste con el tester.

Si haces la prueba y dejas pasar suficiente tiempo veras que todos regresan al estado de no conduccion. A lo que voy es que el Mosfet que se desactivo muy rapido probablemente NO esta daniado, es solo que tiene una capacidad de gate mas baja.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola a todos ,  !saludos !, Desafortunadamente lo  "Transistor MosFet" hasta hoy es un tema poco conocido como el realmente anda. 
Exenplo : La junción  Gate y Sourse tiene una inpedancia tan alta que no consome corriente alguna y mas , ! el se conporta realmente como un capacitor !.
Por eso que con un Multitester ayustado para medir Ohmios podemos cargar la junción Gate y Source y cerriar lo canal Dreno y Source. Para abrir lo canal Dreno y Sourse basta tocarmos con los dedos de las manos en lo Gate y asi lo descargamos , abrindo lo canal Gate y Sourse.
Tanbien con lo Multimetro pero haora ayustado para medir diodos , sienpre tenemos que lograr encontrar un diodo entre lo Dreno y Sourse , caso NO ese transistor estas dañado y deve sener atirado a la basura , eso es porque todo transistor MosFet contiene ese diodo intrinsicamente.
La tensión de VGSon o sea la tensión necesaria entre lo Gate y Souse para cerriar lo canal Dreno Y Source, varia de transistor para transistor y no deve sener equivocada con el VGSth que es la tensión donde lo MosFet começa a cerriar su canal Dreno y Sourse mas se conportando como un resistor (Rds) dependente de tensión (VGS actual), hasta una hora que lo canal es totalmente cerriado (VGSon).
Desejo tener esclarecido un poco de como anda ese tipo de transistor , qualquer duda adicional pregunteme , es un plaser platicar.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 8, 2014)

Una duda que se ha presentado un par de veces... Cuando estoy midiendo un transistor medienate un tester digital (mi caso un fluke 115 en escalas de diodos) y he identificado sus partes (transitor NPN, BASE, EMISOR, COLECTOR). Anoto los valores obtenidos y mas o menos seria algo asi.

Midiendo la base con el emisor obtengo aveces un valor como 183 ese mismo valor me sale entre la base y el coletor... He aqui mi duda por lo general siempre o las veces que he medido otros transisores obtengo valores que rondan de 500 hacia arriba, rara vez valores bajos como 183, ¿si obtengo un valor bajo, debo asumir que el componente esta dañado?... ¿lo mismo debo de aplicar para el caso del PNP, si me da un valor tan bajo debo asumir que esta malo?

Lo otro es para el Transistor Mosfet, cuando realizo las mediciones y hago el swicher entre sus patas (drain + source) deberia obtener un valor que ronde los 0.82 ....Pero aveces obtengo un valor de 300 o 200... ¿deberia asumir que esta mal, el componente?


La guia para prueba de un mosfet la tome de aqui pero en ocasiones no me da un resultado de 0.82 o parecido sino mas bien de 300 0 400 (http://www.sharatronica.com/mosfets.html)

Por otra parte commo seria la prueba para este tipo demosfet 






Gracias de antemano a todos por los comentarios que puedan dejarme.


----------



## guzprada (Oct 22, 2014)

Tratando de medirlo con el metodo del mutimetro entre D y S mido 325 puedo disparar el gate y medir correctamente el cambio a 110.

Aunque los valores no son como dicen en varios sitios (de alrededor de 500) quiero pensar que las caracteristicas de este MOSFET hagan que dé esa lectura pero el problema no esta ahi.


1.- 
Primera duda, que mide el multimetro en prueba de diodos: Mv u Ohms?
He leido diferentes tutoriales y algunos hablan de ohms y otros milivolts.... por eso no me anime a poner que unidades eran.

2.-
La lectura rapidamente empieza a subir hasta volver al valor inicia de 325, es normal eso?

He medido otros mosfet's y la lectura normalmente no cambia si dejo puesto el multimetro en la pata del transistor pero aca despues de unos segs vuelve al valor inicial.

3.-
Un mosfet gatillado deberia conducir en ambos sentidos (aunque no de la misma lectura) para considerarlo en buen estado?

Vi que algunos prueban medirlo en ambos sentidos. Una vez gatillado si invierto la puntas, normalmente se suelo tener una lectura, a veces un valor un poco mayor que el primero y a veces (como unos que saque de motherboards) me da muy bajo en ambos sentidos.

Pero el K2611 solo conduce en un sentido, en el otro me da como abierto.

Me imagino que las caracteristicas del mosfet hacen que todas estas mediciones solo den una idea de el funcionamiento del componente, pero este mosfet hace cosas que no vi en ningun metodo de medicion que encontre. 



He tratado de hacer los deberes ya que me lei este y otros foros, mire varios videos de youtube y hasta arme ese circuito con el cd4049 en el protoboard y como a muchos que lo intentaron no me andubo asi que ahora estoy como mas dudas que certezas.

Agradezco la paciencia y sabidurias de los usuarios de este fantastico foro.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola caro guzprada , todos los transistores tipo MosFet tienem internamente un diodo agregado con lo Dreno y Sourse ,con auxilio de un polimetro ayustado para medir diodos es possible avaliar esa caracteristica. haora si tenemos entre lo Dreno y Sourse un corto mismo curtocircuitando lo Gate con Sourse seguramente ese MosFet estas 100% dañado y deve sener atirado a basura , si tenemos un abierto sienpre entre Dreno y Sourse tanbien mismo caso : Basura en el. Quando aplicamos correctamente(la polaridad  depende si el canal "N" o "P") entre Gate y Sourse una tensión de 9Volts obrigatoriamente devemos tener una baja resistencia entre Dreno y Sourse porque cerriamos lo canal Dreno y Sourse. curto circuitando Gate y Sourse descargamos esa junción que electricamente es un capacitor y lo canal abre nuevamente y hay tenemos novamente lo diodo intrinseco que ya hay. Qualquer otra situación que no acuerde con que aclare aca podemos considerar lo transistor como dañado .
!Fuerte abrazo , dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicarmos !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 23, 2014)

Yo utilizo para medir mosfet o transistores comunes, un tester analógico de 20Kohms/volt, con ese instrumento me aseguro de gatillar la compuerta y verificar que el mosfet quede conduciendo.

El tester digital en diodo mide o indica tensión, o eso se supone, pero jamas lo utilizo, he encontrado diodos o transistores con pequeñas fugas que el digital ni se enteraba, pero el analógico mostraba un pequeño movimiento de aguja.

Otra utilidad del tester analógico común es la posibilidad de usar su escala de continuidad X1 para hacer girar los motores de DVD o cd, si de esa manera no giran es que están en mal estado.


----------



## Elektro90 (May 11, 2016)

Me encontre con este sujeto que para disparar/encender los MOSFETS N  mantiene  la punta negra en *source* y la roja se mueve del *gate al drain.* TODOS los demás electronicos  mantienen la punta negra en el* drain* y mueven la punta roja desde el *source al gate* y al volver la punta roja al *source* marca baja resistencia. Ahora tengo disponible solo 2 mosfets N y me marcaron abierto haciendo el test del señor, y dichos mosfets fueron extraidos de placas en buen estado... Me quedo con una seria duda!!
Ustedes que son expertos y tienen muchos mosfets a la mano podrian decir si es necesario hacer ambas pruebas o la que me enseñaron es la correctisima..

La manera extraña que el señor testea mosfets:









 ...


----------



## Nuyel (May 11, 2016)

Cargar el MOSFET debería ser referido al Source (Punta Negra en canal N y Roja en Canal P), es inherente si dejas la punta negra en Drain o Source al tocar la Gate ya que en teoría, al no tener conectada el otro terminal, Drain y Source tienen el mismo voltaje por lo que se polariza igualmente. En el video donde realizan la comprobación en ambos sentidos, ese valor de 500 corresponde al diodo interno en el MOSFET, el valor infinito es el ideal en ambos sentidos si no posee diodo interno.

Revisa la hoja de datos y el circuito interno del MOSFET para determinar los valores que serian normales.


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 24, 2016)

Se que el tema de los transistores mosfet es algo complicado de entender, y ya que revivieron este tema, tengo algunas preguntas y espero me puedan ayudar, quizá son un poco tontas, pero de todas formas ahí van... Tengo varios IRFZ44N

*1.-* Hice la prueba siguiente; el tester en modo diodo, punta negra en el drenador y punta roja el surtidor, ahi marca un valor de 680±, luego con la punta roja toqué gate y regresé al surtidor, entonces ahora el valor era de 85±... ahora, *según el material donde ponga el mosfet ese valor de 85± va aumentando hasta regresar de nuevo a los 680± que marcaba inicialmente.*  
Me he dado cuenta que lo descrito anteriormente suede solo si al momento de hacer las mediciones las patas del mosfet hacen contacto con superficies como el plástico tipo vynipiel, el papel, cartón y tela de algodón, mas no por ejemplo en el plástico de la carcaza del multimetro/tester o quedan volando en el aire, *¿A caso es normal eso en tratandose de los materiales antes descritos o se trata de un problema con los mosfet?*

*2.-* Después de hacer la prueba del multimetro anteriormente descrita (la hice poniendo los mosfet sobre el plástico del multimetro), a todo los mosfet que tengo que son 9, aparentemente todos funcionaban bien... peeeeero al hacer la prueba con una corriente y foco de 12 volts sucedió lo siguiente; 

*** 3 de los mosfet *prendían pero no se apagaban* al "ordenarle" al mosfet que apagara puenteando gate con surtidor.

*** 2 de los mosfet prendían al "ordenarle" al mosfet que se activara puenteando gate con drenador, pero *al poco tiempo de prender se apagaban*, la intensidad de la luz decaía hasta apagarse completamente.

*** 4 de los mosfet hacian prender bien el foco al momento de ordenarle (gate+drenador) y se mantenian prendidos hasta ordenarle se apagara (gate+surtidor).


Luego entonces no se si descartar por malos los primeros 5 mosfet que presentaban las "fallas" descritas... Los expertos que opinan?


----------



## HUKE02 (Dic 9, 2016)

*Tengo esta duda al testear.*


Cuando se esta testeando un mosfet en la escala de Diodos (IRF2807) entre la pata Drain (punta negra) y Source (punta roja) obtengo un valor que ronda los 500 mv (526 mv) y al colocar la punta roja al Gates sin quitar la punta negra del Drain.*Supongo que deberia obtener un valor bajo que ronde de los 200mv a 300mv* fijos, es decir, que el teste no muestre incremento de ese valor.

Pero yo, me he topado en repetidas ocaciones con mosfet que al testearlos, ese valor, entre Gates y Source (cuando se activa el gatillo)va suviendo de forma simultaneamente hasta llegar al valor obtenido entre Drain y Source. 

Y revisando varios de esos mismos mosfet allados en un UPS otros me dan un valor fijo al accionar el gatillo (como por ejemplo 215mv) otros muestran la secuencia de 215,216,217,218 hasta llegar a los 526mv....*Entonces como se debe interpretar este resultado tiene fuga el mosfet?*

Buscando por internet me decidi construir un circuito de prueba abajo les anexo el diagrama pero la prueba me indica que el mosfet no esta en corto... Abra otro circuito de prueba que pueda ser mas preciso.

Les agradecere que me ayuden a dicipar esta duda por favor y de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## kat3 (Feb 18, 2018)

hola, tengo dudas con el Mosfet A04407 GP, al llevar 2 diodos zener de proteccion entre Gate y Surtidor ¿como podria activarlo para probarlo fuera e la paca? lo he probado comoun mosfet normal de canal N, pero solo puedo comprobar el diodo de siurtidor y drenador.
GRacias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2018)

A que le llamas tu activarlo? nunca escuche esa frase, activar algo porque viene desactivado


----------



## kat3 (Feb 18, 2018)

lo he visto por internet, pero lo correcto seria  Polarizarlo.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2018)

Solo con un polímero no podrás hacerlo.
Me parece mejor hacer un circuito de polarización y ver como responde.


----------



## kat3 (Feb 18, 2018)

Gracias  Scooter por tu respuesta, estoy en ello. lo decia porque habia visto muchos videos po internet que lo hacian con el multimetro.
un Saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2018)

Necesitás al menos dos multímetros usados en Ohms cómo fuentes de tensión y cómo indicador


----------



## kat3 (Feb 18, 2018)

tomo nota DOSMETROS, a ver si puedo hacerlo.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2018)

El que menor tensión tenga mientras mide en Ohms de baja escala , ese lo usás entre S y D y con el otro polarizás el G , entonces S - D debe conducir. Si invertís la polarización del G debe dejar de conducir entre S y D

Es sencillo


----------



## kat3 (Feb 19, 2018)

ahora me queda más claro, Gracias por la explicacion, una duda que me queda es: ¿se puede estropear un mosfet al hacer estas pruebas? me refiero a un mosfet que solo tenga una tensión umbral entre 0.45 y 0.90 V. La dudda es debida al la tension que sale por el multimetro, tanto poniendolo en continuidad como en ohnios, que es mayor que la tension umbral (Vgs)
un SAludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

Que Mosfet es ese ?


----------



## kat3 (Feb 19, 2018)

es este: SI2315BDS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS

Drain-Source Voltage VDS - 12 V
Gate-Source Voltage VGS ± 8 V

El tester mide con 9V de batería , pero la tensión en sus puntas de prueba nunca supera los 3 o 4 V , solo verificá eso


----------



## kat3 (Feb 20, 2018)

esas medidas ya las he visto en el datasheet, pero estoy un poco liado. Buscando por internet funcionamiento de mosfet, comentaban el voltaje umbral (Gate-Threshold Voltage VGS(th)), y eso me confunde. Entoces creo entender que el voltaje de umbral es el votaje minimo que nesecita la Gate para poder hacerlo conducir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2018)

Threshold es el mínimo para que comience a gatillar su zona lineal , los valores de máximo rating son dónde se quemaría.


----------



## kat3 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ok, pero entonces no acabo de entender porque tiene tambien un valor maximo el Threshold. si de hecho ya lo pone en :
Drain-Source Voltage VDS - 12 V
Gate-Source Voltage VGS ± 8 V
en el Threshold pone Min 0.45 v Max 0.90 v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2018)

Que dentro de ese rango de 0,45 hasta 0,90 comenzará a gatillar. Dependiendo de la partida , la fabricación , el dopaje , la temperatura , etc , etc , etc. Y llegando a los + 8 o - 8 V ya se podría quemar


----------



## kat3 (Feb 21, 2018)

vale, me queda claro, te doy las Grarcias por tu ayuda
un Saludo


----------



## radium98 (May 31, 2019)

Hola,voy a publicar en las manos un proyecto ,que he recopilar desde internet,de un nombre de proyecto prova mosfet mosfet o probar ,que estoy gong para hacer.

Constan de como debo entender el proyecto de un oscilador, la frecuencia de funcionamiento de 455 khz que amplificada por lm 324 comparador mostrar en LED.

pero tengo algunas dubts que los leds en el LM324 no enciende .Puede confirmar cuál podría ser el problema ,he intenta simular ,de nuevo oscilador trabajan bien .
Mi tarjeta


----------



## ricbevi (May 31, 2019)

A partir de 1Vdc o 2Vdc obtenidas en la rectificación de la RF(455Khz) de los diodos 1N4148 ya debería poder prender todos los led siendo alimentado el esquema con una batería de 9V.

Puedes probar conectando una pila AA de 1.5Vdc entre los extremos del preset de 100K y alimentando el circuito y* sin conectar ningún* MOSFET y dosificando el preset de 47K deberías encontrar alguna posición cercana al extremo del +B donde encienden todo los LED.



El esquema no es mas que un oscilador con una etapa amplificadora realizada con el mosfet bajo prueba y la señal obtenida es doblada en tensión y rectificada para ser medida por un medidor de tensión DC en base a el IC LM324 y diodos LED


----------



## radium98 (Jun 1, 2019)

*ricbevi* he intentado lo que me ha dicho que hacer y todo está bien, también he expulsado el volatge de 1.5v a la olla de
 y también he administrado para ver toda la iluminación LED
la frecuencia tengo sobre puerta g1, pero no hay tensión no debería ser el pulso ,es de drenaje de 8,5 voklts y he puesto directamente de origen ,y he intentado un mosfet irfz44n, pero el circuito no está funcionando .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> *ricbevi* he intentado lo que me ha dicho que hacer y todo está bien, también he expulsado el volatge de 1.5v a la olla de
> y también he administrado para ver toda la iluminación LED
> la frecuencia tengo sobre puerta g1, pero no hay tensión no debería ser el pulso ,es de drenaje de 8,5 voklts y he puesto directamente de origen ,y he intentado un mosfet irfz44n, pero el circuito no está funcionando .


Hola a todos , caro Don radium98 ese probador de Mosfet es especifico para probar transistores de RF de double conporta y NO sirve para probar Mosfet de conmutación !.
Tente probar con un BF980 , BF981 , 982 , 966 , BFR84 o cualquer otro Mosfet de double conporta diseñado para RF que seguramente te anda de 10!..
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

